# محركات الطائرة .. شاركونا



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 

لكل مهندس طيران .. موضوعي هو من لديه اي معلومة شخصيه او رابط موقع او معلومات منقوله من مواقع اخرى او صور ارجو ان لايبخل علينا بها هنا ​ 

وارجو التفاعل مع الموضوع ​ 


بارك الله بكم مقدما ​ 


وسأبدأ انا :​ 


بسم الله ​ 

محركات الطائرة ​ 
لكل نوع من الطائرات محرك معين يتم تحديده حسب نوع وعمل الطائرة ( مدنيه ام حربيه ) وحجمها ...الخ ​ 
ويعتبر المحرك الجزء الرئيسي في الطائرة مقارنة بالاجزاء الاخرى .​ 

والمحرك هو الذي يحرك الطائرة من حالة السكون. 
بحيث يوفر قوة الدفع الكافية للطائرة لتتحرك. وذلك عن طريق دفع الهواء من الأمام الى الخلف. اعتمادا على قانون نيوتن ( لكل فعل ردة فعل مساويه له في المقدار ومعاكسه له في الإتجاه).​ 

وهناك نوعين رئيسيين للمحركات :​ 

1- المحرك الكباس (Piston Engine)​ 
اضغط لمشاهدة الصورة

هنا 

وهو محرك احتراق داخلي مثل ذلك الذي نجده في السيارة يقوم بتحريك مروحة او عدة مراوح لتقوم بدفع الهواء من الأمام الى الخلف فتقوم لتشكل قوة كافية لدفع الهواء بقوة الى الخلف لتنطلق الطائرة تحت تأثير الهواء المدفوع.​ 

2- المحرك التوربيني (Turbine Engine )​ 
اضغط لمشاهدة الصورة

هنا​ 
وهو محرك يقوم بدفع الهواء الى غرفة ضغط يتم ضغطه فيها بشدة ثم إطلاقه من الخلف بحرارة عالية لتتقدم الطائرة جراء خروج الهواء المضغوط المختلط بالوقود.
وهنا لا حاجة للمراوح في هذا النوع من المحركات لأن ضغط الهواء يغني عن المروحة.​ 
عملية انطلاق الطائرات تعتمد بشكل عام على نفس المبدأ إذ ان المحركات تمتص الهواء لتطلقه بعد ذلك من العادم مخلوطا بالوقود مدفوعا بسرعة عالية جدا.​ 
يمر خلال هذا الهواء بعدد كبير من المراحل والتغيرات إذ ان عملية الضغط تتم على اكثر من مرحلة وحتى نصل الى الضغط المطلوب ثم يخلط الهواء المضغوط بالوقود ومن ثم يفجر داخل غرفة الإحتراق مما يزيد في حجم الهواء وقوته قبل ان يخرج من العادم.​ 
بناء على ما سبق يمكن تقسم المحركات التقليدية إلى:​ 
* ( المروحة Fan) 
* (الضاغط Compressor)
*(غرفة الاحتراق Combustor) 
*(عنفه أو توربين Turbine ) 
*(مخرج أو عادم Exhaust nozzle)​ 



منقول بتصرف ​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااخي لمرورك 

تحياتي


----------

